# Halloween Horror Nights; Florida



## Mr.Hyde (Sep 30, 2008)

A group of us are going to HHN Thursday, October 9th. Maybe we can meet up.


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_that would be cool but im not going untill the 15th. so youll be there a week before me. but let me know what you think of it._


----------

